# Acrylic A. versicolor cage - enough ventilation?



## desertanimal (Jan 9, 2012)

I've decided that the next spider I'd like is an _A. versicolor_ sling.  One thing I don't like about the cages that people use for Avics are the many, many holes that need to be drilled in the enclosure, and even more than that I don't like the way that those screen vents look.  So I decided to try something a little different.  

This is a horrible execution of my idea (not very clean cuts on the acrylic and had a cement spill), but it's good enough to show the idea and get feedback.  It's a little hard to make heads or tails of it, but each side has a 1/8" gap along the length of the enclosure.  The back has two slightly smaller gaps.  The whole thing was an experiment in the aesthetics of the idea.  Do you think this will this provide enough ventilation or does it need more?  The whole thing is 3" x 3" x 7"







Also, do people actually put isopods in with their slings, or wait until they're big enough to need their permanent enclosures?  

I was thinking of setting this whole enclosure in a dish of shallow water to keep humidity high outside the enclosure while still allowing air flow.  

Thanks for thoughts and opinions.  This will be my first arboreal and I don't want to kill my sling when I get it, so I'd like to get the set-up right beforehand.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 10, 2012)

It looks like you have plenty of ventilation, but I'd worry about a tiny sling squeezing right through one of those cracks.  One of them seems to widen near the top of the enclosure.  Interesting idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback!  

Yes, I will worry about that, too, and will take precautions until I know the sling can't get out.  I'll probably temporarily cover it with screening at first, or put it inside another container, just to be safe.


----------



## jim777 (Jan 19, 2012)

Shrike said:


> It looks like you have plenty of ventilation, but I'd worry about a tiny sling squeezing right through one of those cracks.  One of them seems to widen near the top of the enclosure.  Interesting idea.


Late response here but I completely agree - it looks like a fine idea for a mature spider but for a sling it could be problematic. Slings like to try and escape


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks!  It looks like the sling I'll probably be getting will be in the .75" range, and those gaps are 1/8" at the widest.  But maybe I'll try again and build narrower gaps.  Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Theist 17 (Jan 19, 2012)

You'd be surprised how these little buggers squeeze through cracks. A .75" diagonal leg span sling is still less than .135" in body thickness. 

Screen is definitely what I'd recommend. If you're not already building a new one, that is.


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 19, 2012)

Tiny!  Ok.  Thanks very much for the info.  I might just pick up some screen . . .


----------



## macj1983 (Jan 21, 2012)

Cool ideal I like you approach I know those cuts was a pain to make looks good. I agree with the others "not that I'm a expert or nothing". Good luck


----------



## desertanimal (Jan 21, 2012)

Thanks! They weren't so much of a pain because they are individual pieces I cut and then used to construct the box, but it sure took longer than drilling holes in a pre-made container, I'll give you that!  I'm down to my last few scraps of material from my original supply, and am very tempted to make a smaller one with smaller vents for a little avic.  I seem to be a little obsessed with the enclosure making!


----------

